# Audi S3 Cab



## Seb-Phoenix (Nov 30, 2007)

Here the new S3 Cab. I see it at Ingoslstadt this day.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

love the front end. could do without the rear end or those hideous wheels.
seats look yummy as well.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

need seats in Grey


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

Those seats are dead sexy


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

Wow, and I may regret saying this.... horrible. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

x2


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (terje_77)*

not a fan of the a3 cabriolet. period


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (elevine17)*

I'd take the steering wheel.


----------



## dylan22 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Audi S3 Cab (Seb-Phoenix)*

I'd go for that wheel and those seats please.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Audi S3 Cab (Seb-Phoenix)*

I'd like the cab in my driveway but not as my car


----------



## thefunk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Audi S3 Cab (Seb-Phoenix)*

nice - i'd take it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Audi S3 Cab (thefunk)*










^^^She'd Hit it...
I would not but those seats make me moist!


----------



## abarthol (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Audi S3 Cab (a3slvrchrgd)*

You guys don't know what you're missing.
On a super nice day, there's nothing better than taking the bitch basket to the beach. Having an S3 version would make it even better.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

if they make RS5 vert that be it.. the a3 vert is weird


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Audi S3 Cab (abarthol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abarthol* »_You guys don't know what you're missing.


My dad has a very modded miata I take out all the time when in NJ and put the top down... I know what it is like.
But like your sig its not YOUR car it is just there for a few times a year to have fun with. 
whats funny is my dad, my brother and I all put the top down but my mom refuses. My dads truck was in the shop, he took my her GS on a golf trip for a week, she refuses to drive the 996 to work so she drove the miata.. it took a week of harassing by her coworkers to finally put the top down when she came in on a saturday.
womenz are silly.. she won't drive a car with a temp tag either, if she gets a new car she drives one of my dads until her real plates come in...


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

weird family. my sister drove with temp tag until it expired then she put on her plates..lol


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_weird family. my sister drove with temp tag until it expired then she put on her plates..lol

yeah I'll be the first to admit we are not always normal








In NJ the temp goes in the back window so it is really obvious and also annoying so I tend to get the temp off asap. In states where it is in the normal plate location I can see leaving it longer.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

i hate europeans..........................so jelous


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Audi S3 Cab (Seb-Phoenix)*

I want those seats... and that steering wheel... and those B8-esque tails...


----------



## BleachedBora (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Audi S3 Cab (JaxACR)*

Sorry to resurrect a dead thread, but if anyone wants that steering wheel please email me; I just got offered 11 of them and I am considering bringing them to this site of the pond. I can get two with multifunction and 11 without. All S3 wheels, all new in VW/AUDI boxes never used.
Cheers,
-BB


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

do these have shifter paddles for DSG?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BleachedBora* »_Sorry to resurrect a dead thread, but if anyone wants that steering wheel please email me; I just got offered 11 of them and I am considering bringing them to this site of the pond. I can get two with multifunction and 11 without. All S3 wheels, all new in VW/AUDI boxes never used.
Cheers,
-BB


Do it. You'll definitely be hooking up a lot of folks


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Audi S3 Cab (Seb-Phoenix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Seb-Phoenix* »_Here the new S3 Cab. 

I wish Audi would use their resources for something less "poser". Leave that to the Asians.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

eh i am torn maybe a trip to mexico is needed...


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

UGLINESS!
Only thing nice is the steering wheel and the seats. Oh and the brakes








(of course the motor)


----------



## VUUR32 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: (eXcelon53)*

I don't like the copyright all over the car......


----------



## BleachedBora (May 23, 2004)

*Re: (eXcelon53)*

Ok, I think I'll do it then. 
















Many more to choose from with and without paddleshift, but I'm on the road at the moment...


_Modified by BleachedBora at 12:04 PM 6-11-2009_


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

looks like a normal wheel just has the s3 emblem. No flat bottom, seems like a waste


----------



## kick forward (Mar 13, 2009)

I will admit the car is a little odd looking as a cab, but who can deny it would be a blast to drive. Damn those seets are nice. (sheds tear)


----------



## BleachedBora (May 23, 2004)

*Re: (kick forward)*

Hmm, because these are coming direct from VW/AUDI surplus and will be delivered in the VW boxes.








Part numbers are:
8P0 419 091 EQ WUG
8P0 419 091 ER TNA
8P0 419 091 ER WUG
8P0 419 091 EM VMJ
8P0 419 091 EN TNA
8P0 419 091 EN WUG
The retail cost on them is just over $700 (EUR 491), I'd want to blow them out. $229 for standard, $275 for multifunction, and $349 for multifunction paddleshift. 
All from the Euro S3 Cabrio, 2008 model year.
-BB


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (BleachedBora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BleachedBora* »_Hmm, because these are coming direct from VW/AUDI surplus and will be delivered in the VW boxes.








Part numbers are:
8P0 419 091 EQ WUG
8P0 419 091 ER TNA
8P0 419 091 ER WUG
8P0 419 091 EM VMJ
8P0 419 091 EN TNA
8P0 419 091 EN WUG
The retail cost on them is just over $700 (EUR 491), I'd want to blow them out. $229 for standard, $275 for multifunction, and $349 for multifunction paddleshift. 
All from the Euro S3 Cabrio, 2008 model year.
-BB 

ok part #'s and everything








what is the diference? the emblem? It's not a fbsw right?


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

i'll call dibs on $349 for multifunction paddleshift.
I like to know are these handles thicker? these are brand new?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (heuanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heuanA3* »_i'll call dibs on $349 for multifunction paddleshift.
I like to know are these handles thicker? these are brand new?

looks the same, all I see is S3 emblem and the chrome around the mf switches, which are available separate without swapping the whole wheel.


----------



## BleachedBora (May 23, 2004)

*Re: (Uber-A3)*

I should have these in the next couple weeks. They are shipping direct from the VW/AUDI surplus warehouse in Wolfsburg on Monday, along with a bunch of other items I've ordered (Hella Micro DE OE foglight kits for VW, 1.4L TDI engines, VW multifunction paddleshift wheels etc...).
Point is these are OE, I even posted the OE part numbers. Take it for what you will, but on TDIclub I'm well known for bringing in very hard to get euro parts. I saw these available and figured the A3 crowd would jump on it. Please reserve judgment until I have them here. They looked like very nice wheels though









.
Regardless, if you all want to pass them off as regular wheels with badges, then why would I give you the part number for a S3 wheel? Everything will match when they go out.
Cheers,
-BB


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (BleachedBora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BleachedBora* »_Regardless, if you all want to pass them off as regular wheels with badges, then why would I give you the part number for a S3 wheel? Everything will match when they go out.
Cheers,
-BB

I don't think anyone is saying that they aren't OE parts or that you just slapped a badge on them yourself. The concern is more that nobody really wants to spend any money on a wheel that is nearly identical to what they have (i.e. a round wheel) with just the S3 logo on it, especially considering we're not even driving S3s here. As the other poster said, it seems pointless.
It is puzzling because I don't think many of us have seen an S3 without a flat-bottom wheel, yet here you are posting genuine parts that are indeed round S3 wheels. Heck even the pics above of the S3 cabrio, the wheel is flat-bottom. 
The most important question is, out of all those part numbers you listed, are any of them *flat bottom* wheels? Because that is what most people here will be interested in, S3 logo or not. 
With those prices, if any of them are the flat-bottom, I'm quite sure you will sell whatever you have very quickly. The round ones on the other hand, I doubt you'll sell many, if any, of those.


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

Do the S3 steering wheels come with circular airbags? These look like the standard airbags


----------



## BleachedBora (May 23, 2004)

*Re: (Audi'sRevenge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi’sRevenge* »_
I don't think anyone is saying that they aren't OE parts or that you just slapped a badge on them yourself. The concern is more that nobody really wants to spend any money on a wheel that is nearly identical to what they have (i.e. a round wheel) with just the S3 logo on it, especially considering we're not even driving S3s here. As the other poster said, it seems pointless.
It is puzzling because I don't think many of us have seen an S3 without a flat-bottom wheel, yet here you are posting genuine parts that are indeed round S3 wheels. Heck even the pics above of the S3 cabrio, the wheel is flat-bottom. 
The most important question is, out of all those part numbers you listed, are any of them *flat bottom* wheels? Because that is what most people here will be interested in, S3 logo or not. 
With those prices, if any of them are the flat-bottom, I'm quite sure you will sell whatever you have very quickly. The round ones on the other hand, I doubt you'll sell many, if any, of those.

Thank-you. I did find it slightly odd that they didn't have flat bottoms myself, but my vendor assured me that these did come from a S3...I'll do a little more research and see if I can find some flat bottoms from him; a flat bottom is better than a bulging round one right?







.
These sure LOOK nice--with the VWs it's a slightly different story, they don't have paddleshift with the DSG, so the conversion kits are great to have. You already have paddleshift, so if I can find the right style of wheel we're golden.
Thanks guys, we'll be in touch.
-BB


----------



## teedeeye (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (Audi'sRevenge)*

Everyone wants flat bottom wheel cause your legs don't rub the bottom and mess the leather finish all up. 
He's just trying to peddle something he knows nothing about as usual.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (teedeeye)*

I always enjoy reading threads in the Fourtitude forums. I've noticed 4 things:
1) Thread topic at the beginning is not the thread topic at the end
2) Someone wants to sell something in the middle
3) Most responses are positive
4) always a nay-sayer
I had to laugh the other day cuz I looked at all the multipage threads from the last page and tried to guess what the posted thread would be. Was I way off! Of course, I do the dame thing in all the threads that I read one way or another . BUT, like my mother said: If you don't have anything nice to say then don't say anything at all!!







With this thought in mind, I have the following to say about the new cabriolet:


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (tcardio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_I always enjoy reading threads in the Fourtitude forums. I've noticed 4 things:
4) always a nay-sayer


Usually me!


----------

